# Campganolo Shamal wheels anyone?



## tloftis (Jan 5, 2011)

Are Campganolo Shamal wheels good wheels? Do they stay true? are the fragile? I have no idea about them and new you guys would. 

I think they look cool and wanted to get a set for my merckx. they seem to be period wheels for that bike


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Are you thinking about the original 16 spoke 50mm Aluminium V-profile ones, like these?










I had the tubular version, and they looked damn good. However they did not like potholes much, and were pretty damn heavy. I'd rather use some box section Ambrisio rims on Record hubs.

The modern Shamal is one of the sturdiest alu-rimmed wheels you can buy. Stiff and solid.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

kbwh said:


> Are you thinking about the original 16 spoke 50mm Aluminium V-profile ones, like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the modern Shamal for weight? i noticed its one of the more expensive Campy wheels.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Depends a bit on the model (tubeless/clincher, clincher or tubular), but hovers below 1450 g for the pair without skewers. Check claimed weights here:
https://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/wheels/catid_10.jsp

Mus say that I have a soft spot for the little sister Eurus which for a very small weight penalty ditch the CULT ceramic bearings and carbon fibre hub shells in favour of steel bearings, alu hubs, and _the flying quick release_ :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Where is the best deal on the Shamal Ultra's?
I want to get a set of the tubies. Best deal I can find so far is still up around 1100..
A couple of places have lower prices listed, but no stock..


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kbwh said:


> Depends a bit on the model (tubeless/clincher, clincher or tubular), but hovers below 1450 g for the pair without skewers. Check claimed weights here:
> http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/wheels/catid_10.jsp
> 
> Mus say that I have a soft spot for the little sister Eurus which for a very small weight penalty ditch the CULT ceramic bearings and carbon fibre hub shells in favour of steel bearings, alu hubs, and _the flying quick release_ :thumbsup:


My Shamal 2-way clinchers came at 1420 g total, without skewers. 

The CULT bearings are very nice for the hand-spin test, I'm pretty sure I'm nowhere fast enough to really take advantage of them :-D. 

The tubeless ride is very supple, makes my Shamal set as comfy or even more so than my Neutron with Michelin 3's and butyl tubes. 

Great wheel all around.


----------



## TuH (Dec 23, 2009)

I've had Campagnolo Shamal Ultras for two summers now. Absolutely love them. They feel fast, climb effortlessly and have always stayed true. That's not to say I haven't ridden them into some serious potholes... 

While I have nothing but good to say about the quality of the Shamals, I'm willing to admit that Campagnolo's Eurus and Zonda wheels probably offer better bang for the buck. While the Shamals are definitely the lightest wheels of the three, the overall ride quality doesn't differ that much with the Eurus' and the Zondas. I believe they all share the same 26/30 mm rims, you're just paying premium for lighter spokes (Eurus and Shamal) and carbon hubs (Shamal). The new (2010/2011) Shamal 2-Way Fit also features USB hybrid ceramic bearings, which are nice and all, but not really something you couldn't live without.


----------



## tloftis (Jan 5, 2011)

the v type aluminum vintage ones. they are pimp!


----------



## tloftis (Jan 5, 2011)

like these: https://superbbicycle.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/simoncini-1.jpg


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

tloftis said:


> the v type aluminum vintage ones. they are pimp!


Indeed they are. Had them on a '95 Bianchi TSX and later on a Megatubo and they sure drew looks on the start line.

But that plastic head hammer was in use quite often. Brake tracks would bulge on the mere sight of a pothole.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

TuH said:


> I've had Campagnolo Shamal Ultras for two summers now. Absolutely love them. They feel fast, climb effortlessly and have always stayed true. That's not to say I haven't ridden them into some serious potholes...
> 
> While I have nothing but good to say about the quality of the Shamals, I'm willing to admit that Campagnolo's Eurus and Zonda wheels probably offer better bang for the buck. While the Shamals are definitely the lightest wheels of the three, the overall ride quality doesn't differ that much with the Eurus' and the Zondas. I believe they all share the same 26/30 mm rims, you're just paying premium for lighter spokes (Eurus and Shamal) and carbon hubs (Shamal). The new (2010/2011) Shamal 2-Way Fit also features USB hybrid ceramic bearings, which are nice and all, but not really something you couldn't live without.


Good points... 

A common remark heard about campy wheels is that they can be a PITA to mount clinchers on (at least some brands). A search will find comments on this. Fighting a rim to fix a flat while running late for work is not my idea of fun.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

redmasi said:


> Good points...
> 
> A common remark heard about campy wheels is that they can be a PITA to mount clinchers on (at least some brands). A search will find comments on this. Fighting a rim to fix a flat while running late for work is not my idea of fun.


A great reason to get the Shamal Ultras in tubular!!


----------



## TuH (Dec 23, 2009)

redmasi said:


> A common remark heard about campy wheels is that they can be a PITA to mount clinchers on (at least some brands). A search will find comments on this. Fighting a rim to fix a flat while running late for work is not my idea of fun.


I wouldn't trust a clincher tire that's TOO easy to mount. A tire like that might peel right off the rim when you get a serious flat. Not something you'd want to happen during a speedy descent!

That being said, fixing a flat should be a relaxed affair and not something that'd drive you crazy. In my experience Michelin tires (Krylion Carbon, Pro Race2, Pro Race3) take an insane amount of effort to mount on Campagnolo rims. After learning my lesson I nowadays ride almost exclusively with Continental Grand Prix 4000S tires. The Contis are are relatively easy - but not TOO easy - to mount on Shamals, Zondas and Eurus'. 

Not all Campagnolo rims are made equal. Back when I owned a set of Campagnolo Sciroccos I was really struggling to mount much of anything on them!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i just ordered some eurus 2ways, for 725, see hot deals post. I'm psyched. I'm looking forward to going tubeless. Looking forward to a stiffer aluminum wheel to ride for a few years.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

after the first mounting michellin pro race, stretch and are easy to put on and off. I had more of a struggle with conti


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, got tired of thinking about it, and ordered a set of Shamal Ultra tubulars from Chain Reaction.
They listed them as 2011. Not sure if there was any difference from 2010?
Looking forward to getting them. I have a set of Conti GP4000 tubies I'll likely use on them.

Never imagined I'd ever spend that kind of money on a non-carbon/deep wheelset! But can't wait to get them. They are going on a new Colnago CX-1.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

gibson00 said:


> Well, got tired of thinking about it, and ordered a set of Shamal Ultra tubulars from Chain Reaction.
> They listed them as 2011. Not sure if there was any difference from 2010?
> Looking forward to getting them. I have a set of Conti GP4000 tubies I'll likely use on them.
> 
> Never imagined I'd ever spend that kind of money on a non-carbon/deep wheelset! But can't wait to get them. They are going on a new Colnago CX-1.


Colnago / Shamals = pics please! :thumbsup:


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

I have the new Shamal Ultra Tubulars and can say they are nothing short of fantastic. I have 7 wheelsets and have ridden MANY MANY different wheels. The Shamals are by far one of the best overall wheels you can ride (IMHO).


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

redmasi said:


> Good points...
> 
> A common remark heard about campy wheels is that they can be a PITA to mount clinchers on (at least some brands). A search will find comments on this. Fighting a rim to fix a flat while running late for work is not my idea of fun.


I agree to a point. Thats why I stopped using Michelins. Bad combo. I have no problems with my new favorite tires, vredestein.....


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Cool wheels.*

I always liked how they would reflect a ring of light on the road when the sun was just right.
Last time I checked, they still command a big dollar. Maybe not so bad when you compaire it to todays stupid prices of prebuilt wheels....


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

TuH said:


> I've had Campagnolo Shamal Ultras for two summers now. Absolutely love them. They feel fast, climb effortlessly and have always stayed true. That's not to say I haven't ridden them into some serious potholes...
> 
> While I have nothing but good to say about the quality of the Shamals, I'm willing to admit that Campagnolo's Eurus and Zonda wheels probably offer better bang for the buck. While the Shamals are definitely the lightest wheels of the three, the overall ride quality doesn't differ that much with the Eurus' and the Zondas. I believe they all share the same 26/30 mm rims, you're just paying premium for lighter spokes (Eurus and Shamal) and carbon hubs (Shamal). The new (2010/2011) Shamal 2-Way Fit also features USB hybrid ceramic bearings, which are nice and all, but not really something you couldn't live without.


Another nice feature of the Eurus is that they may be a bit stiffer than the shamals, possibly due to the alloy hub. here's a link to a lab test on wheel stiffness:

http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-23159755.html


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I, too like the Campy wheels and my next bike is going to have a Chorus groupset. What is the opinion of the spoke count and the 3 spoke lacing pattern? I weight around 190 lbs. Does the rim height, 26/30mm, make up for the 21 spoke count in terms of durability? Also, can you get Record hubs in 24 or 28 hole? I have only seen 32. Thanks


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

kbwh said:


> Are you thinking about the original 16 spoke 50mm Aluminium V-profile ones, like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total Bike porn !!! I'm a Shimano guy, but I've always thought those were the most beautiful wheels ever made. Campy really could make a killing if they would return to that look but make them lighter. The black, industrial look is started to lose it's place IMO. BTW, that bike is gorgeous.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Are you thinking about the original 16 spoke 50mm Aluminium V-profile ones, like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original Shamal wheels had 12 spokes. First year or two. Then they went to 16 spokes. And came out with the Vento wheel in black. Also 16 spokes and a slightly lesser hub and quick release. Record hub and release for Shamal and Chorus hub and release for Vento. Original Shamal were 41mm deep, not 50. Vento and maybe later Shamal were 38mm deep. I measured my Shamal and Vento wheels to get these numbers. Problems with the Shamals were weight, 2000 grams, and the pink decals. Jan Ullrich used the 12 spoke Shamal in the Tour. I broke a spoke on the non drive side rear and it did not go very much out of true. Rims are stout.

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/wheel/data.htm
Wheels 87, 88, 89, 114, 115, 123, 124 are Shamal and Vento wheels. Rinard did not get a 12 spoke Shamal into the mix. Model was Shamal 12-HPW Titanium.


----------



## siggs (Feb 4, 2011)

How is the lateral flex of these wheels? Considering these or the Eurus. I currently have a set of ritchey wcs ltd, that came with my bike, they are nice and light but I notice when climbing out of the saddle they flex and rub on my breaks, and I'm not even a strong rider and weigh 165lbs.


----------



## bill955i (Mar 18, 2011)

*Shamal in a paceline*

To further the "Shamal Anyone" topic, how are they when in a paceline at 45+ KPH?

Bill


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Excellent. I don't know any wheel whith problems when u go fast


----------



## bill955i (Mar 18, 2011)

I will clear up my question.

How much more power will be required to keep the Shamals at 45+KPH in a paceline than a carbon aero wheel weighing in at 1250g.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

31.4 watts compared to a 60/90 mm tubular f/r with a 20 deg crosswind @ 20 kph. 

This is assuming you are using tubeless tires on the shamals.


----------



## bill955i (Mar 18, 2011)

ouch,

31.4W more. That hurts.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I still have a pair of the original Shamal shamal wheels in tubular. 

In fact the 12spokes are not the original shamals. The original one had regular hubs and spokes (16). The 12 spokes ones were mk2 with HPW hubs and proprietary spokes, sold only 1 or 2 years. I bought a pair of these brand new back in the time. The 12 spokes version was an epic failure from campagnolo as all the rear wheels which were actually raced broke. The spoke tension was so high that the rim cracked when hittinh potholes or simply sprinting. Mine broke in a sprint. It was replaced by the 16 spoke version (still with hpw proprietary hub/spokes) on warranty. So I still have a bastard setup, 12 spokes at the front, 16 at the rear. I love them.

Some people try to sell the 12 spokes pair at insane price. It would be totally stupid to buy them as there is no replacement parts available.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

31 watts. On if you are aero


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

bill955i said:


> ouch,
> 
> 31.4W more. That hurts.


Sorry, I was just goofing around. I should have put a smiley  

I'm sure someone could figure out a rough number, but there are alot of variables to consider......


----------

